# Brücke "zerstören"



## Waterstorm (3. September 2004)

Huhu Leuts,
und zwar wie der Titel schon verät möchte ich eine Brücke zerstören *g* .
Ja ok natürlich nur im Program. Und zwar nehm ich dieses Bild als Grundlage : .:Brücke:. .  Naja wie mach ich nun diese Gebäude putt? Ich hab gegoogled und hab auch was gefunden und zwar folgendes: .utt:. Nunja in diesem Tut steht nun zwar wie man das Gebäude , mit vorgefertigten "wracks", so darstellen kann das es kaput ist aber  das ist auch schon mein Problem. Ich will meine eigenen "wracks" . So nun hab ich aber keinen Plan wie man soetwas macht. Vieleicht habt Ihr eine gute Eingebung 

bye,
wasser


----------



## Terrabug (3. September 2004)

Ich würd das einfach ein bisschen unregelmäßig "abreißen" einige Teile einfärben(also z.B. nen bisschen dunkler, weil was explodiert ist) und dann aus anderen Bilder(Nachrichten Archive sind immer nen guter Anlauf Punkt) die Effkte nehmen,also die rausragenden Stahlträger(nur bei Stahbeton)... . 
Falls du das komplett selbst machen willst würd ich einige dieser Effekte nachzeichnen, sieht dann aber nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. September 2004)

Nett (wenn man das in diesem Kontext so nennen kann...) stelle ich
mir auch noch ein paar abgerissene Stahlseile vor. Mit anderen Worten:

+ Mit dem Kopierstempel ein Seil "entfernen"
+ Mit dem Pfadwerkzeug/Zeichenstift ein runterhängendes
Seil nachzeichen
+ Dann die Pfadkontur füllen (Eventuell auf Belichtung achten...)


----------



## Consti (3. September 2004)

Am Realsten wäre es natürlich, das ganze einfach im RL auszuprobieren, ein bisschen Dynamit anbringen (im TV zeigen Sie ja ständig, wie man sowat macht - zb. Galileo, etc.) und dann mal auf den Start Knopf drücken.

Ne, scherz beiseite, wenn du die ganze Brücke abreissen willst, dann einfach die Seile durch, den einen Teil ins Wass laufen lassen und dann halt wie im TUT das machen.
Gut käme es vllt auch, wenn du die Umwelt etwas in Mitleidenschaft ziehst.

P.S.: Wenn es die Brücke in RL nicht gibt, erst bauen lassen


----------



## chrisbergr (3. September 2004)

Hi!
Interessant wäre vielleicht auch noch dieser Link: http://www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp?sid=161052&page=1
Ist zwar auf englisch und ähnelt dem Beispieltut doch sehr, aber meines Erachtens etwas besser.
Aber ich wüsste jetzt nicht was dagegen spricht, 'vorgefertigte Wraks' zu benutzen. Es müssen ja nicht die aus der Vorgabe sein, per Google findet man sicher noch genug brauchbares.

Gruß

BTW: Sieht schick aus die Brücke


----------



## Waterstorm (3. September 2004)

Joa danke ich werde mich dann mal dran setzen ... .: Wichtig für mein Prob:.


btw.:Ich glaube der Autor des deutschen Tuts. kennt auch die Seite, wiel wie bereits gesagt es ahnlet schon aufallend . *g*


----------

